# I got some prices for tanks,



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

180 Gal Acrylic = 709.00
200 Gal Arcylic = 904.00

180 Gal Glass = 460.00
200 Gal Glass = 525.00

Any ideas or thoughts?


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I called one more,

180 Gal Acrylic - clear = 547.00
200 Gal Arcylic - clear = 634.00

both have no overflows either.


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

this place make really good quality acrylic tanks, here is the link to their price list

Price list


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Dang, If you asked me, those are more than what I would even think about buying... especially for glass tanks!!







Best bet for me is always 2nd hand!! That, the local advertisments, eBay, or wait for a friendly neighborhood PF'er to get rid of one. I paid $150 for my 125 gal from a friend, and recently got a 35 gal off Craigslist.com for $20. All acrylic, too!!








They're all 2nd hand, but what matters most is the predetors inside the tank!! (And thats what Im putting most of my investments in)


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I paid $240 brand new for a 125 gallon. those prices are a bit too high in my opinion


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

I dont know if i told you guys or not,
But i am kidna good at building things,

ive built two cars, and a house fence ... lota stuff.









I was talking to a guy "friend" who builds Indy cars, he said he built his tank. 300 Gal, cost him like 350 bucks + time, is this right?


----------



## Sir Nathan XXI (Jan 29, 2003)

yeah you can build your own plywood tank fairly economically

Nates Guide

I bought a new predrilled 125g All-Glass tank with glass versa lids for $380


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

www.reefs.org

watch that board's buy/sell like a HAWK.. i found a 200gallon on there for 600.00 (acrylic the works! even lights and heaters)

I also bought a oceanic reef ready (overflows) 180gallon, glass lids, 65gallon acrylic sump, tank stand, and some other misc stuff, 400.00 done deal..

Thats your ultimate best bet, also found my ro/di on reefs.org for 80 shipped (kent HI-S 60gpd) only 4 months old.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

i want the 1400 gal with oak stand.....


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

marco said:


> i want the 1400 gal with oak stand.....


 hehe, i hate oak


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

God nabit,
I calling around and the bigest they make it is like 4*8 sheets and that - 1/2 inch thick is $260.00


----------

